# How do i create a GPO to shut down at 23:00 all computers in our company?



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

Id like to ask can anyone assist me how do i create a GRP at a special time like 23:00 (11:00PM) to shut down all computers in the DOMAIN which are on?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

like, physically shut down? Mind if I ask 'why'?


----------



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

Because many staff members arent shutting down the computers so i cannot shut down everyday one by one so i want them all to shut down.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If they are all Windows Vista or 7 and the server is 2008 you can set a task scheduler item to shut down the computer. User settings > preferences.


----------



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

in fact we have a windows server 2003 DC and all computers have windows xp sp3 professional... Any idea how do i create the GPO to shut down all pcs except the servers that shall stay ON?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You need to install client side extensions on the XP workstations
http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=3628
http://blogs.technet.com/b/danstolt...ferences-on-a-windows-server-2003-domain.aspx
You will have to do some research on how to use shutdown.exe through a scheduled task run from a GPO preference setting.


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

Just set a scheduled tast at 23:00 to run Shutdown.exe -S 30 second shutdown.


----------



## Doc_MM (Feb 7, 2012)

Using PS Tools - the syntax would be: 
psshutdown \\compname -r -f -t 5 -u validuser -p validpw 


You can also use psshutdown to read in a text file that contains the name of every computer you wish to restart. That's the way I did it, then set it as a scheduled task on the Domain controller - every computer in the building re-boots every night at 11:00 pm - so no logged in user's with locked files causing problems for backups.


----------

